
DO Not CLOSE THE ISSUE ASSHOLE - s4chin
https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server/issues/1050
======
niyazpk
Do we really need to discuss every github drama here?

~~~
dang
You should flag stories like this. Lots of users did, which is what buried it.

If there were fewer comments, the software would have killed it as well (i.e.
closed it to comments and made it visible only to users with 'showdead' turned
on in their profile). But we don't do that to ongoing active discussions.

------
flovilmart
So much love there! Thanks guys!

We were investigating the issue from another thread. And after, we took the
time to contact interested parties (gcloud and Voxer's native crc
maintainers). Props to them for their quick responses.

The issue that triggered the rant was closed as it was a clear duplicate from
that earlier issue

We've opened another issue to centralize the logs in a civil way. And from
investigation, that seems to be an AWS elastic beanstalk toolchain problem
when they force an npm rebuild.

So we're kinda stuck there. If anyone has ideas I'm willing to explore!

~~~
rahul286
Respect to you man! :bow:

I maintain some open source projects and I do make mistakes sometimes. But if
anyone uses foul language, I simply do not respond to them.

------
nateberkopec
The collaborators in this issue (@flovilmart and @hramos) have way, way more
patience than I would have had. Props to them.

That said, why wouldn't they use a software implementation of CRC32? Is it
really that big a bottleneck for them?

~~~
LukeB_UK
The CRC32 dep is from Google, not parse.

~~~
h_r
Having a native code dependency in a Node package DOES seem pretty insane to
me though, unless absolutely forced. I'm surprised Google would do that.

------
scheda
Elitism at it's best. Sheesh. There's about a thousand different ways this guy
could have made his complaint known without raging like that.

~~~
dexterdog
Seriously, who is going to want to become a better coder if that's how the
self-proclaimed to programmers inform others?

~~~
cmrdporcupine
To be honest, encountering this kind of crap at work is making me want to quit
the industry. (I've been in it for 15 years)

------
AdmiralAsshat
This is about the level of professionalism I'd expect from a guy with a Dragon
Ball Z handle.

(Yes, I'm aware of the irony, given my own handle.)

~~~
Coding_Cat
And a LoL (I think) victory screen for an avatar. For those who don't play
these games LoL has a reputation for being... significantly less kind than
even the already low baseline for online games.

------
forgotmypassw
Despite his rude tone he's got a point, perhaps he'd be taken seriously had he
approached it in a civil manner.

~~~
sangnoir
What is his point exactly, when it's an upstream project (gcloud) that is
broken?

------
nickpeterson
Yeah, I have to wonder if he was up against a deadline and this was the last
straw. Better than putting rounds into coworkers. I respect how gracefully the
other guy handled it.

------
tinco
Respect for flovilmart for responding like he did. The other guy is clearly
having a bad day and flovilmart just keeps his cool.

------
LukeB_UK
I saw one of the other issues that this user spammed the repo with[0] and it
said they'd tweeted the issue. Following that trail I found their twitter
account[1] where they just seem to be either a hateful person or someone with
a mental illness.

[0] [https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server/issues/1329](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server/issues/1329)
[1]
[https://twitter.com/WhyBernieWhy/with_replies](https://twitter.com/WhyBernieWhy/with_replies)

------
LukeB_UK
Stuff like this drives people away from open source. Abuse and putting people
down are not needed when you're not paying for something that you boast you
could fix. Pull requests are a thing.

------
echelon
Massive respect to the maintainers of this project for staying civil. This guy
needs to learn a thing or two about decent human interaction.

------
skosch
April ... fools? :|

~~~
chadscira
That would make the most sense

------
gardano
I can maybe understand rage-posting _once_ , in a momentary weakness, but man,
this guy just can't put it down and go for a coffee or a smoke…

~~~
ricksplat
maybe he's in the middle of giving up the smokes?

~~~
gardano
I believe you've hit the nail on the head.

------
altotrees
The comments are so abrasive and tone deaf that it almost seems like this is
certainly more of an instance of trolling than actual technical discussion.

As much as I wish the above statement was true, I have run into folks on
Github and in my professional life who think something like this constitutes
intelligent reasoning. This is what scares people away from open source...

------
cmrdporcupine
Unfortunately rude tone and elitism with it like this seems acceptable in some
circles as a sign of intelligence.

~~~
snowryd88
I want more specific explanations on this if you would

~~~
sympx
Well, for some people being right is the only thing that matters. People
already mentionned Linus Torvalds, I somehow like reading his rants about devs
pushing things after freeze and stuff. If you read the github issue, tenshihan
seemed to talk to a wall before yelding to drama (funny thing is, people were
more concerned because of the drama)

------
christopherslee
props to flovilmart for trying to take the high road at least.

------
JohnTHaller
And then the same user created a new duplicate issue:
[https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-
server/issues/1330](https://github.com/ParsePlatform/parse-server/issues/1330)

------
doe88
This is the world we live in, always more aggressiveness. Let me put it
straight: nothing can justify this kind of verbal assault. This is another
human being you're speaking to.

------
drinchev
Does anyone knows who @tenshihan [1] is ?

1 : [https://github.com/tenshihan](https://github.com/tenshihan)

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's a Dragon Ball Z reference, apparently, so you won't have any luck finding
the real user.

~~~
reustle
His Twitter account was posted above.

------
mchahn
Move along, nothing to see here, just an asshole.

------
DeliciousCake
Linus Torvalds himself has been and remains an asshole and would have
responded very similarly. Demanding politeness is a form of censorship. Notice
how all the previous commenters mostly ignore the very valid issue raised
simply due to the presentation of the idea. The guy raised a huge issue and
was not being taken seriously.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I don't see anyone "demanding politeness" \- I see people expecting
professionalism.

~~~
DeliciousCake
"Professionalism" is a way of acting, speaking, and behaving so as to be non-
offensive. Professionalism is the definition of the problem here. He was quite
the professional coder ( in terms of compentency pointing out the issue) but
not his language. Demanding professionalism is a just a way of demanding he
self censor.

~~~
LyndsySimon
No, it's a condition of continued voluntary cooperation.

If you yell at me and call me an asshole, I'm not going to work with you.
That's not censorship, either - it's free association.

------
eumoria
Is it still April 1st? Another lunatic oss contributor being a total lunatic.
Move along...

~~~
LukeB_UK
Not even a contributor, just someone who uses the software.

